# 2001 Moonbus advance instructions?



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there any chance of advance downloading the instructions for the Moebius Moonbus? Our current paint supply is rather limited and we would like to pre-prepare for the kit by stocking up on appropriate colors.

TIA
Gwyn


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is a link to the original instruction sheets:
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/insts_view.cfm?Kit=a_


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Your best bet is too look at pictures/screen caps from the actual movie. The original kit instructions are pretty iffy. Most kits have only very basic instructions anyway.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

gwynethh said:


> Is there any chance of advance downloading the instructions for the Moebius Moonbus? Our current paint supply is rather limited and we would like to pre-prepare for the kit by stocking up on appropriate colors.
> 
> TIA
> Gwyn


The Aurora instructions refer to the box for painting. Most of the box art is the only reference we got in the Good Old Days!

I think you will have to wait and see what Frank and Dave come up with. I would not mind new instructions!

Mark Dean


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, the good ol' days! Testors cement, pactra "basic" colors and all we had to eat was wood and rocks!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm, rocks,,,,,,,,,<sigh>


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> Here is a link to the original instruction sheets:
> http://www.starshipmodeler.com/insts_view.cfm?Kit=a_



Thanx but that link doesn't work for me.


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanx again, A little digging got to the sm page. These appear to be different than the low res ones available in post 64 here
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=119101&page=5. The low res instructions actually mention paint colors in the exploded views and on page 4.
The more clear sm instructions unfortunately have no such detail. 

Oh well. Thanx. We will just have to wait for Moebius.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Your best bet is too look at pictures/screen caps from the actual movie. The original kit instructions are pretty iffy. Most kits have only very basic instructions anyway.


Most, but the Moon Bus has a _full _interior and figures.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Most, but the Moon Bus has a _full _interior and figures.


I know I have had the kit. But the instructions say basically to refer to the box art or to paint things orange or silver, etc. They arent really accurate or very detailed. You can get the DVD cheap... just make some frame grabs of the appropriate scenes.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If you have a Blu Ray player I STRONGLY suggest getting 2001! So far, its the best Blu Ray investment I have purchased. The detail is nothing shy of AMAZING! Totaly blew my mind at how clean and sharp the print is. Freeze framing shows detail I never new existed on the studio miniatures!
James


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Films like that are going to be the reason I will eventually get into Blu Ray. Problem is I want one on my computer for frame-grabs. This will involve getting a HDMI ported monitor and a Blu Ray optical drive- just waiting for prices to plummet to my rationalization level.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Instructions are nearly identical to the original sheet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> I know I have had the kit. But the instructions say basically to refer to the box art or to paint things orange or silver, etc. They arent really accurate or very detailed. You can get the DVD cheap... just make some frame grabs of the appropriate scenes.


Have you visited the stickied Moon Bud thread over in the Hobby Talk sci fi forum? I think they've done just that over there.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=119101


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes I know that thread. I wasnt the one asking the question


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Instructions are nearly identical to the original sheet.


Thanx. Looks like we will just have to wait. No problem.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I saved those pages that couldn't be seen from my SSM link. I have them in a ZIP folder- if you want them PM me with an address I can send them you as an attachment.


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanx everyone for your help. The Richard Baker scans are very clear. The low res ones available in post 64 here
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showth...=119101&page=5 do provide some pretty good initial color info (still hope to get high res copy of these).
A very prelim color list is as follows
black, silver, gray, brown, tan, lt blue, green, flesh, white,dark gray and light gray. Not very detailed by brand and color number but at least it is a start.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The important thing is to have it look good to your eye when comparing to the DVD references. The interior is problematic since the forward cabin and aft passenger areas were both filmed in colored lighting which makes everything look red or blue.

.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Films like that are going to be the reason I will eventually get into Blu Ray. Problem is I want one on my computer for frame-grabs. This will involve getting a HDMI ported monitor and a Blu Ray optical drive- just waiting for prices to plummet to my rationalization level.


Don't want to get off topic here, but you can't do screen grabs off of BluRay movies like you can DVDs. Do some research on Google before you make that investment on exactly what you can and can't do with it. It was a big disappointment to find out I couldn't do that.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I figure it will be some time before the prices get low enough to have myself talked into getting into Blu Ray. By then somebody somewhere will have figured out a hack/technique to snapshop bBlu Ray- IIRC it was a while before that was possible for DVDs. My foist attempts just grabbed a blue insert screen where the monitor was showing video. My WinDVD Platnium now does it perfectly- it has gotten that mainstream. I figure the basic power of balance occurs- if there is a demand for a product or feature eventually somebody will fill that demand.

.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hunch said:


> If you have a Blu Ray player I STRONGLY suggest getting 2001! So far, its the best Blu Ray investment I have purchased. The detail is nothing shy of AMAZING! Totaly blew my mind at how clean and sharp the print is. Freeze framing shows detail I never new existed on the studio miniatures!
> James


I was lucky enough to see _2001: A Space Odyssey_ in 70mm Cinerama during it's premiere run in 1968 (I was 11 years old). Over the years I've watched the movie countless times - on broadcast TV in the 70s, on VHS in the 80s, and more recently on standard definition DVD. It wasn't until I sat down and watched it on Blu-ray that I finally felt like I was seeing it the right way - just like the _first_ time I saw it. The clarity of the images is _phenomenal_ - and that's because Kubrick shot it in the highest definition available in the 1960s.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Corel WinDVD Pro will do Blu-ray screen caps: http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1189528458632#pro


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

On another forum I seen posted screen grabs of TOS episodes in blue ray.

I have no other info, sorry, but it can be done.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> The important thing is to have it look good to your eye when comparing to the DVD references. The interior is problematic since the forward cabin and aft passenger areas were both filmed in colored lighting which makes everything look red or blue.
> 
> .


Actually, the film was shot in white light. The red "emergency lighting" of the cockpit was merely red-painted walls.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am going to have to watch that again tonight- I remember the Pilots being red lit also...

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There is a bit of red lighting in the shot, giving the pilots a red tone, but it's nowhere near being shot only in red light, especially given the red color of the walls that are implied to be white.

(Check out the shots in a submarine movie when they switch to emergency lighting and you'll see what I mean.)

Example shot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/charletta/2540388182/sizes/l/in/set-72157604934008774/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have that scene on my monitor right now. The front cabin does look awash in red- whatever the walls are colored the two big ceiling fixtures above the pilots floof them in red light. The rear passenger cabil is mostly blue- I can see a little yellow on the box that they remove the sandwiches from, but the skin color and everything esle in that area is a ghastly blue. It does givwe a nice contrast to the two different areas in terms of functional importance, but in terms of what color the interior is actually before the lighting is hard to determine from the filmed scenes.

.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Instructions are nearly identical to the original sheet.


That's great news...as the original sheet is very detailed, and was well thought out, in my opinion....

Z


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is what was explained to me years back when I did my Moon Bus....The two can/recessed lamps just above the two pilots were either white for non flight or red for in flight....so its optional. I prefer the red myself. 

I'm going to thin out the console from the underside and dremel / file out the screens and drill for fat 40 mil optics and shape them into squares for some buttons. The cool thing about working with the Cockpit on the moon bus is that you can not see that area from the back windows the front 'obviosly' ...that is IF you glue the top down....SO....you don't have to try to hide all the optics and led's etc.

I will later show you'all how to use microscope glass parts for the rear 
glass and how to make a hidden door underneath for batteries needed for the cabin ceiling light sheet and the cockpit led's. 

The *MOON BUS* is ONE of the best re-releases of our time! I can't believe what we have seen so far. Rommel's Rod, The Interplanetary UFO, Spock with dragons and now the Moon Bus! :thumbsup: 

Who would have ever thought 10 or even 5 years back that it would ever happen, especially when in most cases we were seriously told NO WAY, FORGET IT, AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN! 

We are soooooo lucky!:woohoo:


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Some painted interiors here
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...ssey-aurora-moonbus-plastic-model-kit-p-14473


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

fluke said:


> This is what was explained to me years back when I did my Moon Bus....The two can/recessed lamps just above the two pilots were either white for non flight or red for in flight....so its optional. I prefer the red myself.
> 
> I'm going to thin out the console from the underside and dremel / file out the screens and drill for fat 40 mil optics and shape them into squares for some buttons. The cool thing about working with the Cockpit on the moon bus is that you can not see that area from the back windows the front 'obviosly' ...that is IF you glue the top down....SO....you don't have to try to hide all the optics and led's etc.
> 
> ...




Yep...The old "No mass appeal " days....I cant help but look back and laugh...just about EVERY item that was brought up back then..had "no mass appeal"..strange , but nowadays these very same kits...have a decent amount of "appeal" and are selling quite well...

Z


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Got word from the SSM forum that Paragrafix Modeling will be doing some detail kits for the Moebius Moonbus.


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

The SSMF reports the Viper "...should arrive at our door on Monday, March 29th." 
Great News!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

gwynethh said:


> The SSMF reports the Moon Bus "...should arrive at our door on Monday, March 29th."
> Great News!


Are you sure it was the Moonbus and not the Viper they were referring to?


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

fire91bird said:


> Are you sure it was the Moonbus and not the Viper they were referring to?


You are right! duh! Still good news.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Even if he got mixed up ... he's still right. The PE set is in production and should be ready to ship within 2 weeks. I have mentioned it to all of my distributors so they could get in their advance orders and ... it's the headline on my site: http://www.paragrafix.biz/ (Check out the *Read more ...* link.)


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

Now if only someone would do an accurate interior...Crike did I just say that out loud 


http://www.planet3earth.co.uk/stargazer models for sale.htm


----------

